# Quad City Fish Keepers Tropical Fish Swap Meet Daven



## oxdeleon (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm not too far from Davenport. How big is this event? Any idea on what types of fish might be available for sale?

Thanks


----------



## oxdeleon (Mar 13, 2007)

hey_wood1981 said:


> I'm not too far from Davenport. How big is this event? Any idea on what types of fish might be available for sale?
> 
> Thanks


We should have a large turnout.

As for fish it will be malawi heavy, some tangs and vics, few central/south American, plecos, community, etc... hope to see you there!


----------



## FishandFire (Jul 2, 2007)

hey_wood1981 said:


> I'm not too far from Davenport. How big is this event? Any idea on what types of fish might be available for sale?
> 
> Thanks


Hope you can make it.

For those who don't know where Davenport is, it is right on the Mississippi River between Iowa and Illinois. It's less than 3 hours from Chicago, about 5.5 hours from Minneapolis, about 2.5 hours from Des Moines and 4.5 hours from St. Louis. Anywhere between those cities and it would be an easy day trip event.


----------



## FishandFire (Jul 2, 2007)

Only 10 days left to take advantage of the early bird discount on tables. PM me here or at www.qcfishkeepers.com and I will give you an address to send the payment. Hope to see you there.


----------



## oxdeleon (Mar 13, 2007)

Bump,

Swap is this coming weekend. Hope some of you can make it, we already have over 15 tables pre-reserved.

This is going to be a BIG swap!!!!


----------



## oxdeleon (Mar 13, 2007)

bump


----------

